
Power systems company to build world’s first 1 GW energy storage project in Utah - howard941
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/power-systems-company-to-build-worlds-first-1-gw-energy-storage-project-in-utah/
======
erentz
This 1 GW claim is nearly useless information. They should share the number of
gigawatt hours instead.

